# Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?



## da Poser (13. November 2013)

Kann mir jemand erklären inwieweit diese Rutentypen in der Konstruktion variieren?

Spodruten sind ja in der Regel kräftiger ausgelegt (ca. 4-6lbs) um damit auch große Futterraketen weit auswerfen zu können. Aber gibt noch andere Unterschiede? Beringungsmuster? Blankaktion?
Was macht eine spezielle Markerrute aus? Ich habe schon Markerruten gesehen die in der gleichen Testkurven Liga wie herkömmliche Karpfenruten spielten, wozu braucht man eine besondere Rute dafür? Ist das mehr Marketing um dem Karpfenjunkie neben seinen "Angelruten" noch eine Extrarute anzudrehen? Oder können diese etwas was eine normale Karpfenrute nicht leisten kann?


----------



## dib (13. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Petri,

Naja ich benutze als spod und markerrute eine herkömmliche karpfenrute mit 2,75lbs , mir ist es fast egal ob die Rute das irgendwann nicht mehr aushält , da der untere griff der Rute von einem Hund zerkaut wurde und sie daher kaum noch wiederverkaufswert hatt , obwohl es eine dam Andy Little clubman carp ist .

Du meintest ja es könnte eventuell nur eine marketingstrategie sein um den Leuten noch ne Rute anzudrehen , ich glaube das ist gar nicht so weit hergeholt und könnte vielleicht sogar so sein ...

Meine spodrute hält auch locker eine große volle s-bomb aus und ich brauche dafür absolut keine 5lbs Rute

LG
-----------
Thomas


----------



## Döbeldepp (13. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Hi,
die lbs angabe an den Ruten ist eh mit vorsicht zu geniessen. Vieles hängt eh von dem Gerümpel (Rolle,Schnur) ab was wir da dranmontieren. Schon komisch das es keine Spodrolle oder Spodschnur gibt |kopfkrat. Ich sag mir immer jeden das seine, mir reicht meine normale Karpfenrute um mal ne Rakete zu zünden .Angelkollege benutzt seine ausgediente 3,5 lbs Rute um mit der Spomb zu ballern. Einfach mal testen und das Geld für andere teure Tacklesachen ausgeben 

Petri


----------



## Schneidi (13. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*



Döbeldepp schrieb:


> Hi,
> Schon komisch das es keine Spodrolle gibt
> Petri



Daiwa hat eine spezielle spodrolle im programm. Ich verwende trotzdem meine alten ausgelutschten rollen bei denen weder bremse noch sonst was funzt. Mit der muss man nur werfen können und die schnur wieder reinholen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Der Unterschied von Spod- und Markerruten zu "normalen" Angelruten ist ganz simpel: Beide Modelle sind Arbeitstiere, die keinen Fisch drillen sollen. Folglich spielen Dinge wie Rutenaktion zur Vermeidung von Ausschlitzen, Drillspaß etc. keine Rolle. 

Fazit: 

Spodrute: Muss 200g+ sicher auf Angelentfernung bringen. (Wer hier erzählt, dass er das mit 2,75lbs-Ruten erledigt, sollte auch die Wurfweite angeben. Das dürften nicht viel mehr als 50m sein.)

Markerrute: Eine Billigrute, mit der man den Marker dahin bringt, wo er hingehört.

Und bzgl der Rollen: Welche besonderen Eigenschaften, außer den Verkäufer glücklich zu machen, müssen "Spodrollen" gegenüber normalen Karpfenrollen genau haben? |kopfkrat


----------



## Döbeldepp (13. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und bzgl der Rollen: Welche besonderen Eigenschaften, außer den Verkäufer glücklich zu machen, müssen "Spodrollen" gegenüber normalen Karpfenrollen genau haben? |kopfkrat





Schneidi hat recht es gibt wirklich ne Spodrolle von Daiwa.#q

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p617_Daiwa-Emblem-Spod-Reel.html

Man lernt wirklich nie aus |supergri

Nachtrag : Shimano hat auch eine 

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....info=p3860_Shimano-Aerlex-XT-A-Spod-Reel.html

Petri


----------



## Andal (13. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Eine Spodrolle muss schnell und stabil sein. Bremse braucht sie gar keine. Also mörderstabile Achse etc. und eine fette Spule, von der die Schnur gut abfliegt und bei einer Kurbelumdrehung soll sie möglichst viel Schnur aufnehmen. Wer viel mit der Rakete füttert, der wird das schätzen und alle anderen kaufen es eben nicht. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Bodensee89 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Ich hab die Emblem Spod von Daiwa. 

Gekauft auch deshalb weil ich sowieso keine passende Rolle zum Spodden übrig habe. 

Bisher macht die alles was mit vollen, großen Spombs zu tun hat klaglos mit.


----------



## Schneidi (13. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Hier mal noch ne extra schnur fürs anfüttern und markern.

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....nfo=p247_FOX-Horizon-Spod---Marker-Braid.html

Bei mir tuts auch billiggeflecht

Hier noch ne shimano spod rolle
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....info=p3860_Shimano-Aerlex-XT-A-Spod-Reel.html


----------



## cafabu (14. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Moinsen,
dem "Bedürftigen" lässt sich alles verkaufen. Zur Not klebe ich auf ein bestehendes Produkt eine neue Beschreibung und schon hab ich die Revulution auf dem Angelmarkt geschaffen. Wer's braucht soll es sich kaufen, wer nicht spart Geld.
Bei mir tut es eine alte Brandungsrute sehr gut. Vielleicht sollte ich sie neu beschriften und mal schauen was die "Gerätefetischisten" am Wasser dazu sagen.
Carsten


----------



## punkarpfen (14. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Natürlich kann man mit einer Brandungsrute spodden und mit einer ausgedienten Karpfenrute Markern. 
Ich habe auch erstmals mit einer alten Brandungsrute und mit einer ausgedienten 3lbs. Rute gespoddet. Es geht, aber mit der 3lbs. Rute war die Wurfweite limitiert und mit der Brandungsrute war es echte "Arbeit", wenn man mal 20 Raketen auswerfen wollte. Auf einer passenden Rolle muss zwar nicht "Spod" stehen, aber sie sollte stabil sein, eine hohe Übersetzung, eine gute Schnurverlegung und einen guten Lineclip haben. 
Als Markerrute kann man eine ausgediente Karpfenrute nehmen. Wenn man aber keine ausgediente Rute hat, dann macht die Anschaffung einer Markerrute sinn. Man wirft damit weit, hat eine gute Indikation der Bodenbeschaffenheit (bei geflochtener Schnur) und sie sind meist etwas günstiger, als die vergleichbaren "normalen" Karpfenruten.


----------



## Andal (14. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Man muss ja auch berücksichtigen, dass es Leute gibt, die einfach noch nicht die passenden "Leichen" im Angelkeller haben, um Spod- und Markergeräte zu ersetzen. Und das es Leute gibt, die es einfach gerne aus einem Guss haben wollen.


----------



## dib (14. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Unterschied von Spod- und Markerruten zu "normalen" Angelruten ist ganz simpel: Beide Modelle sind Arbeitstiere, die keinen Fisch drillen sollen. Folglich spielen Dinge wie Rutenaktion zur Vermeidung von Ausschlitzen, Drillspaß etc. keine Rolle.
> 
> Fazit:
> 
> ...


 




Doch es sind mehr als 50meter . Wenn ich meine spomb mit Mais voll mache dann kann ich mit meiner 2,75lbs Rute volle pulle durchziehen . Aber ich glaube meine Rute fällt auch ein bisschen stabiler aus als auf dem blank angegeben .

LG
----------
Thomas


----------



## Schneidi (14. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Also ich hab es dieses jahr geschafft ne 10 € pilkrute mit 300g wurfgewicht mit der spodrakete abzubrechen. Bruchstelle ca. 30 cm oberhalb des rollenhalters


Hab aber noch genug müll daheimstehen den ich so vernichten kann


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Irgendwie versteh ich den Unterschied immer noch nicht. Ne Markerrute is also ne normale Rute, auf der Marker steht? Na jut...ok.

Und ne Spodrute is sowas wie ne Brandungsrute?

Was genau hindert mich nun daran, mit ner Markerrute tatsächlich Fische zu fangen?

Und was unterscheidet eine Spodrute von einer Brandungs-, schweren Grund-, langen Wallerrute???


----------



## punkarpfen (15. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Man kann mit einer Markerrute Fische fangen. Teilweise habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass bei manchen Modellen  einfach nur "Marker" draufgedruckt wurde und sonst nicht viel verändert wurde. So sollte es aber nicht sein. Eine Markerrute sollte eine straffe Weitwurfaktion haben. Damit könnte man zwar Drillen, aber ideal ist es nicht. 
Eine Spodrute ist eine kräftigere Karpfenrute (etwa 5lbs statt 3lbs. Testkurve). Wallerrruten sind nicht für weite Würfe konzipiert, Brandungsruten sind schwerer, länger und in guter Qualität erheblich teurer.


----------



## Carras (15. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Hi,

ja sehe ich auch so wie Chris.

ne Markerrute sollte ne Spitzenaktion haben, Dadurch ertastet man die Bodenbeschaffenheit in 80 oder 100 Entfernung doch deutlich besser als mit eine Rute, welche eine weiche Aktion hat.


Bei Spodruten,  ist einfach das WG der Unterschied.
Ich könne ja mal das Ganze umdrehen. Nehmt Eure 5 lbs. Spodrute und angelt mit der mal auf Karpfen.
Da werden Ihr den Unterschied dann ganz schnell spüren.

Brandungsruten gehen grundsätzlich auch zum Spodden.
Normaler Weise sind diese aber länger als die typischen 3,6 Meter. 
Das Handling ist damit also durchaus schlechter.

Und Spodruten gibt es heute schon für 50 oder 60.-€ 


Gruß


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Wenn ich mir die Spodruten so angucke, wären die doch tatsächlich auch was fürs Pilken vom Kutter oder als "kurze" Brandungsrute?

Letztlich ist die Spodrute ja was ganz nettes...aber ich würde sie anderweitig verwenden  .

Und ne Markerrute unterscheidet sich inwiewiefern von einer Spinnrute für große Distanz? Denn dafür könnte man die mit Spitzenaktion sehr sehr gut missnutzen...


----------



## Carras (15. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und ne Markerrute unterscheidet sich inwiewiefern von einer Spinnrute für große Distanz? Denn dafür könnte man die mit Spitzenaktion sehr sehr gut missnutzen...



Hi

könnte man.

Aber gibt es  bei Spinnruten in 3,60 Meter länge und einem WG von bis zu 120 Gramm, so viel Auswahl ? zu dem Preis von Markerruten?
Ist für Spinnruten ja eher ne untypische Konstellation.

Markerruten, sind an sich schon eher bei den "Arbeitstieren" einzuordnen. 

Gruß


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Nee nee, ich wollte genau umgekehrt. Wenn man so eine Spinnrute sucht, könnte man bei Markerruten gucken und dann preislich attraktiver fündig werden, als bei Spinnruten mit so speziellen Anforderungen.


----------



## rainerle (15. November 2013)

*AW: Unterschiede Karpfen-, Marker-, Spodruten?*

Ne, könnte man nicht. M.m.n. sind da die Spinnruten wesentlich "sensibler" als die Marker-Ruten. Ich kann mir deshalb ganz gut *vorstellen* eine entsprechende Spinnrute zum Markern zu nehmen aber auf keinen Fall eine Marker-Rute zum Spinnfischen (muss mir nicht vorstellen, mit meinem Markerprügel einen Gummi-Fisch zu führen). Zum Pilken auf der Ostsee sind die Marker-Ruten ganz ok - einziger Nachteil: mit 360cm nicht ganz so schön zu händeln auf einem gut besetzten Kutter. Für das Fischen in Norwegen sind beide Ruten-Typen (Spod / Marker) gänzlich ungeeignet, weil einfach zu lang.


----------

